# Carte mère iBook G3, quel prix ?



## Yellowdog (14 Septembre 2004)

Salut à toutes et à tous, 

Voilà, j'ai un iBook G3 900 avec OS 10.3 depuis 18 mois, et hier matin, impossible de le démarrer.
Ecran noir, avec le petit son du début, mais pas de démarrage ... 

J'ai (presque) tout essayé : booter depuis un CD, une navette, en mode Target, j'ai même enlvé la batterie en attendant un peu  ... rien n'y fait.

Un technicien Mac me dit qu'il s'agit certainement de la carte mère.

En fait, voilà mon problème : 

J'habite Tahiti, et je n'ai qu'un seul revendeur Apple qui me propose une carte mère dans les 800 euros ... 

J'aimerais trouver ça pour moins cher, est-ce un rêve ou cela est il possible ? 

Merci pour vos contributions !


----------

